# Breath of the Wild gets an Explorer's Edition bundle



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 1, 2017)

Where was this when the game came out


----------



## ricktendo (Nov 1, 2017)

Hopefully a PDF will leak


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 1, 2017)

> no season pass is included in the bundle.


oh well, no thanks


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Nov 1, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> oh well, no thanks


that's what turned me off, really wanted that season pass


----------



## SG854 (Nov 1, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where was this when the game came out


Ya seriously, where was this. Lucky for me I don't have a switch yet. So I'm picking this up when I get one.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 1, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where was this when the game came out


This and a MANUAL! 

Seriously, why aren't there manuals? I know they kinda did away with manual packaging but I mean even the wii u and 3DS had manuals In the game disc/cart itself. Now all manuals are just online. Also did i miss a nintendo direct or something?


----------



## jefffisher (Nov 1, 2017)

Wow pre orders at Amazon sold out quick I thought everyone had this game already


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 1, 2017)

How very odd that they wouldn't included the season pass sorta like a "GOTY Edition"

Either way I don't own this game yet (don't even own a Switch) so I will be picking this up once I do get one.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 1, 2017)

Looks pretty cool, and it's pretty cheap for what you get, I mean wasn't the game $70 when it came out for Switch? 
I wonder if that map is the same one that was in the limited edition. I own one so I could check but I haven't "unboxed" the map and coin, prefer to keep them in mint NIB condition. 


Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This and a MANUAL!
> 
> Seriously, why aren't there manuals? I know they kinda did away with manual packaging but I mean even the wii u and 3DS had manuals In the game disc/cart itself. Now all manuals are just online. Also did i miss a nintendo direct or something?


Are you sure there aren't digital manuals on cart? I mean I haven't really bothered to check, I just assumed there would be.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Nov 1, 2017)

Only $60? That's literally, the same price as the base game! https://www.amazon.com/Legend-Zelda...1509577645&sr=1-1&keywords=breath+of+the+wild


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 1, 2017)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Are you sure there aren't digital manuals on cart? I mean I haven't really bothered to check, I just assumed there would be.


Breath of the wild on switch doesn't have a manual on the cart, neither does Sonic Mania. There is a button in Sonic Mania that loads a webpage manual. This is the exact page.
https://www.sonicthehedgehog.com/mania/manual/en/index.html?pid=0

If you want what could even be called a manual, you have to redeem it from nintendo rewards program for 10 gold coins. Which if you buy the game and apply for the coin value, is enough to get just from the game alone.
https://my.nintendo.com/rewards/823e7e04555dac0f?lang=en-US

Is basically a condensed version of this one.
https://www.amazon.com/Legend-Zelda-Complete-Official-Collectors/dp/1911015222

None of the switch games i know so far included a manual that is of $40 or more. There was $30 games that included a manual with purchase for the sole purpose of completing a bundle that is overpriced in the first place just for the sake of selling games that would be Eshop only at retail like Cave story+, Retro City Rampage, The binding of Isaac, etc.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Nov 1, 2017)

I hope the booklet and map are sold separately. If not, I guess selling your existing Zelda and buying the new one is an option.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 1, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Breath of the wild on switch doesn't have a manual on the cart, neither does Sonic Mania. There is a button in Sonic Mania that loads a webpage manual. This is the exact page.
> https://www.sonicthehedgehog.com/mania/manual/en/index.html?pid=0
> 
> If you want what could even be called a manual, you have to redeem it from nintendo rewards program for 10 gold coins. Which if you buy the game and apply for the coin value, is enough to get just from the game alone.
> ...


Oh well, I think digital manuals are pretty pointless anyway. A truly good game should teach you all you need to know without unnecessarily long winded or text heavy tutorials or manuals. The lack of a built in manual system just forces devs to design their games in a way that's intuitive, which is a good thing in my book.
The main appeal of manuals was to have a physical, tangible thing with pretty pictures and illustrations, it wasn't so much for the useful aspect of it (although some older games could be pretty cryptic so manuals did come in handy), and you lose that with a digital manual. 

I hated how Paper Mario Color Splash basically forced you to use the manual to get past certain points. I wonder if it was a half assed attempt at copy protection, since Loadiine doesn't support manuals.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Nov 1, 2017)

Cool! When I get my next switch I'll buy it.


----------



## Sliter (Nov 1, 2017)

AAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....
wait, guide, not artbook
map not as art but to show locations ..(maybe the other side?lol)
I don't want


----------



## OrGoN3 (Nov 2, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where was this when the game came out


If Nintendo released this when the game came out, the chances of you buying 2 copies diminishes greatly. Are you a new Nintendo fan? This has been their de facto way of doing business for the 15 years.


----------



## Xzi (Nov 2, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where was this when the game came out


They had two editions other than standard when it released.


----------



## cvskid (Nov 2, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> This and a MANUAL!
> 
> Seriously, why aren't there manuals? I know they kinda did away with manual packaging but I mean even the wii u and 3DS had manuals In the game disc/cart itself. Now all manuals are just online. Also did i miss a nintendo direct or something?


I miss manuals also but alot of people don't know how to take care of things so manuals either end up torn or lost and games end up not being a complete package if you buy used or worse, people lose the original boxes to the games. I think it mainly has to do with cutting cost though.

At least with a digital manual you always know it's there for the most part.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Nov 2, 2017)

Xzi said:


> They had two editions other than standard when it released.


Not for the same price though


----------



## Xzi (Nov 2, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Not for the same price though


True, but they also included more/different items.  I will say I wish that Explorer's Guide cover was the game case cover, though.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 2, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where was this when the game came out


IKR all they released was one with a shitty sword and crappy overpriced case which idiots on ebay were paying 1k for


----------



## Patxinco (Nov 2, 2017)

From what i can see, the map is the same you get with the guidebook sold alone

sorry for the position of the photo, crappy phone


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 2, 2017)

Business wise, it's probably a smart move. Nevertheless, from a consumer perspective, it would've been better to just sell the booklet (along with the map) separately. Since the majority of switch owners bought zelda with their console (which was obvious because it had barely any other games), the ones buying this bundle will just overflood the market. Meaning: expect to see second hand (or even unopened copies) of this game in second hand bins in moderately large numbers.

Selling it separately would also allow a different group to buy it: wiiu owners. The game is available on their system as well, but I don't see any announcement on that.


----------



## ov3rkill (Nov 2, 2017)

Why couldn't they include the season pass? I guess we'll just hope there will be an ultimate GOTY edition with complete stuff.


----------



## chartube12 (Nov 2, 2017)

So basically an updated version of the collector edition guide with all the mistakes fixed free with the base game! These either better be very limited edition or the base game better be dropped half in price. I can't help but feel cheated!


----------



## pedro702 (Nov 2, 2017)

why havent they made it a complete edition with all dlc? what is the point of the same exact game with no dlc and has a map ...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 2, 2017)

lol i have a map on my tablet


----------



## kumikochan (Nov 2, 2017)

CallmeBerto said:


> How very odd that they wouldn't included the season pass sorta like a "GOTY Edition"
> 
> Either way I don't own this game yet (don't even own a Switch) so I will be picking this up once I do get one.


Nintendo sells you 20 year old games for 10 euro/dollar and you ask yourself why there isn't a season pass included ?


----------



## leon315 (Nov 2, 2017)

Any chance that this one get european release??


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 2, 2017)

TrueMrHacker said:


> With this new bundle, you will get:
> - A copy of The Legend of Zelda: Breath of The Wild
> - The 100+ page booklet called the BoTW Explorer's Guide
> - A double sided map showing various regions from the game
> ...


PLEASE set this text to the default colour, it's killing dark theme users' eyes!


----------



## BvanBart (Nov 2, 2017)

Nintendo: We hava a sh*tload of old Zelda stuff... what to do with it? ! EUREKA, We will make a new bundle with old stuff!


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Nov 2, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> PLEASE set this text to the default colour, it's killing dark theme users' eyes!


Sorry about that, fixed it!


----------



## loveShmups (Nov 3, 2017)

leon315 said:


> Any chance that this one get european release??



yeah ! I hop e too for an European version of this bundle....


----------



## Yil (Nov 3, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Where was this when the game came out


Why sell this when you can charge 40 for a carrying bag?


----------



## moneychild (Nov 4, 2017)

Any ideas of what firmware version this comes with?


----------



## TrueMrHacker (Nov 4, 2017)

moneychild said:


> Any ideas of what firmware version this comes with?


It's most likely not going to be on 3.0.0 or below, my guess is 3.0.2 (if we're lucky) or higher.


----------



## Infinity7 (Dec 4, 2017)

Hopefully I'm getting this one in the future.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 4, 2017)

SG854 said:


> Ya seriously, where was this. Lucky for me I don't have a switch yet. So I'm picking this up when I get one.


Good luck finding it, if you wait too long.


----------

